# Apitherapy is for panseys.



## djdup

Dang! I feel you man. Those Hornets don't play...


----------



## dnichols

Bluegrass,

I hate hornets! They feel like a red hot poker. Or at least that is how I describe it since I have never been burned by a red hot poker. Were you hanging upside down on that first pic?


----------



## casinoken

U sure it was hornets? and not yellow jackets? I've never heard of hornets nesting in the ground.


----------



## bluegrass

Yeah there is no questioning that white and black color. 

The last time I was stung their nest was in a blackberry thicket hanging about a ft off of the ground. I was about 10 years old. I assume this was a similar situation as I was stomping down chest high grass from in front of my camera. 

Dnichols; cant you tell I am levitating?


----------



## Blackwater Bees

I'd wait til cold weather to go back and get that camera.


----------

